# National, or not?



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I have a puppy, Gibbs (Sonny x Roxy) who is 8 mos. old. At the time of the National he will be 10 mos. old. He has shown 7 times, has won his class 7 times (including the Western Regional) and lost in winners 7 times. Right now, he's going through a fugly stage with a big stripe of adult coat going down his back, which hasn't kept him from winning his class.

If we take him to the national, it will cost us $5,000, altogether.

I'm just about ready to pull him from the national, because I don't think he's going to be ready to win points there. If he's not, is there any reason to go? I've never been to the national before. Had a great time at the Western Regional, but wouldn't have paid five grand to go there (it was local to me).

Please tell me all the wonderful reasons I should spend that dough. Or, alternatively, tell me to wise up and save the cash.

Thanks.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think that if you personally do not have a good reason to go - and the experience itself of going to a national isn't a motivator, you could wait until another year when it's closer to home and/or your dog will be filled in and ready to go and have fun. 

Unless this is the closest to home it will be for a few years and you don't know if your dog will still be showing 3-5 years from now...  

I think there will be a national closer (about 4 hours drive) to (my) home coming up in the next couple years - so I couldn't comprehend travelling to the other side of the country just for the experience.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Megora said:


> I think that if you personally do not have a good reason to go - and the experience itself of going to a national isn't a motivator, you could wait until another year when it's closer to home and/or your dog will be filled in and ready to go and have fun.
> 
> Unless this is the closest to home it will be for a few years and you don't know if your dog will still be showing 3-5 years from now...
> 
> I think there will be a national closer (about 4 hours drive) to (my) home coming up in the next couple years - so I couldn't comprehend travelling to the other side of the country just for the experience.


I tend to agree. Every class at the National will likely have a larger entry than most if not all the shows you have been too. So if you are going "to win the points" and not for the National I would suggest you pass on it.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I would ask your handler and breeder if they feel he has a shot at winning his class and or best puppy. Also, will you or his breeder if she co-owns be showing him in sweeps?

I agree that ANY 10 month old is probably has a snow ball chance at the points. Too many nice mature dogs are going to be there. But, the points are not the only game when it comes to the National. 

If you want him to have a stud dog career, a nice national win of class, best in sweeps, or best puppy is a nice start to a advertising campain. 

I will admit I like to watch puppies grow and have a few I am watching as they grow. Not planning to use them any time soon, but I have an eye on them.

Another thing that could be good or bad, is the critiques. The national judges offer a critique of the top placement or all placements in each class printed in the GRCA news. That could be good or bad depending on how sensitive you are. 

I know I rambled and that is not a yes or no. Just more food for thought.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Anne McGuire has said "You don't go to a National to win, you go to make connections." The Golden Retriever National is such a competitive event, I have no thoughts I will even place. I'm going for the experience and for the people I will meet.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

On the other hand, there have been years I have skipped the National in favor of showing in a more local show - knowing some of my biggest competition would be away...


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok here are my thoughts. You should not (especially with a 10 month old puppy) expect to win at the National. If that is what you want, than I, honestly would not send my dog. I find it an honor to even make the cut or a placement at the national. My girl at the 2011 national made it all the way to the final 6 open bitches out of like 40 bitches!

I was happy she made it that far. My boy, made the 1st cut in 12-18 dogs out of a huge class. Again, happy with that. I did not enter him and expect to win.

Gibbs is sooo young. If you do not care about placements or cuts at the national, than I would save your money. He is a pretty boy and will get there soon! Good Luck!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, of course I don't expect him to win points. I got all excited about just going to the national because I had never been before. But then I did the math. And it's a lot of dough for a puppy who is not going to win anything. He's never lost his class, but he's going through a weird stage right now (I dunno, could be gorgeous by the end of October, or not), and I'm not experienced enough to be able to know what he'll look like then.

So, I'm wondering if it's worth it. We'd really like to go, and we don't want to make his handler mad by saying now that we're not showing him (we'd pay her if we pull him). 

I was planning on showing him in sweeps, which I've only done once before in a class where the breeder-judge knew everyone except me, and he didn't get anything (though he then went and beat all the same dogs in the regular class two days in a row with his handler), which makes me wonder what chance he would have at the national, with all those prominent and well-known breeders (who are so much more experienced than I am), no matter how good he looks.

So, assuming I didn't fare any better in sweeps than last time, that would leave the 9-12 class.

Getting to know people and seeing all those other great dogs (some of which I've only read about or seen pictures of) is a motivator. I guess I just have to decide if that's worth five grand.

I had not thought about a possible prelude to developing a stud career. That sounds interesting, if he looks good by then. But he'd have to do well in sweeps, and I'm cynical enough to think that's not going to happen at the national, as long as I'm the one holding the lead. (Any prominent breeder out there want to co-own with me for purposes of showing him in sweeps?  )

Sorry. I'm doing a lot of thinking out loud here, and everyone's posts are very helpful. Wish I could fast forward 10 years, to when I have a decent amount of experience. By then I'll probably be bringing a bunch of dogs!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Going to the National is the event- it is awesome. No one goes expecting to win or place. You go to enjoy the camaraderie and beautiful dogs from all over the country. Go if you want to meet new friends and have fun but you can always go when it is closer to home and a cheaper trip. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

There are other events at national beyond conformation. Would you be interested in having him in one of the other events?


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, full disclosure since my club is hosting the National this year, but it will come down to a cost/benefit decision for you.

Besides conformation, there will be tracking, obedience, rally, agility and field. There will be Dr. Kathleen Townsend speaking on Pigmentary Uveitis, a Breeder workshop, tailgate party, Casino night, a free BBQ and free beer dinner Friday night, and socializing. And some serious shopping with great vendors.

But $5K is a lot of money. The National will be in your backyard in 2016: Norcal will be the host. Next year it is in N. Carolina and in 2015 in Ohio.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Free beer???

Say no more!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

DanaRuns said:


> Free beer???
> 
> Say no more!


______________ 
Well, there ya go! There is a civic group of "good ole boys" from Wichita Falls called the Mavericks that will be cooking ribs, corn, cole slaw, rolls and yes, serving FREE BEER! They have a semi all tricked out with all their smokers, will pull up to the MPEC center at noon and the smokin' begins. 

This is the real deal. And they do this for free, for everyone, as a way to thank everyone attending the National and coming to Wichita Falls. Which is a pretty nice deal.

Here's a look at what they do: 2_2006RanchRoundup


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm not sure how it would cost anyone $5000 to just GO to the National.....
But you don't go to win. If you do, you're sure to be sorely disappointed. You go to meet and greet, see lots of awesome dogs, shop at vendors, compete in everything you can, see more great dogs, attend the social functions, get the goody bag swag, buy a catalog, meet new people, see new places, and have a little adventure. Golden nationals are a world unto themselves. The next closest one to you is 2016, NorCal.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

We travelled to my first National in St. Louis last year from Central Ontario, Canada. Yes, I lost my National virginity in 2012! I also learned to say National & not Nationals!!!!!

Did we go because we were looking for points - NOOOOOO. Although a win would have been nice, there are so many amazing goldens there. Even making a cut is special. When the winners and all the Specials walk into the ring, it was awe inspiring!!!!!!! HUNDREDS of goldens!!!!:smooch:

The National is like being in Golden Heaven! 

The National is also an amazing place to meet & greet with other golden lovers from afar. We had a wonderful week! (& we didn't win!) You may even get to savour that special gingersnap cookie recipe from a Michigan golden lover!

We will not be attending the 2013 National as it's just a bit too far to drive &, yes, a bit expensive to fly people, dogs & equipment & then rent a car, get a motel for a week, food, dog "stuff", etc. etc.

We WILL be attending 2014 North Carolina & Ohio National! 

The National is something you HAVE to do at least one in your lifetime!


----------

